# Help about my rats tail



## Hannah W (Sep 12, 2010)

My female rat's tail seems to be lifted up and curled back over her into a circle! I'm a bit confused as to why she does this and worried there might be something wrong with her. She doesn't do it all the time but quite a lot. If someone could help that would be great, thanks.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

If you run your hand down her back does she put her butt in the air? if she does that she may just be in heat.


----------



## Hannah W (Sep 12, 2010)

Unfortunately she is the most timid one and I haven't had them long so she isn't happy with me stroking her yet


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be wheel tail.
Does she use a wheel?


----------



## Hannah W (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah she does like her wheel! What does that mean then?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Try to limit the amount of time she has access to it then. Excess running on a wheel can be bad for her back.
The wheel tail is harmless, the muscles are just so used to being curled while running that they kinda stick that way in a curly tail.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats who are more wheel runners than others will develop a wheelie tail, and as long as the wheel is large enough, there's no damage done. Its when the wheel is too small that you run into back issues.


----------



## Hannah W (Sep 12, 2010)

ok that's great! I'd feel mean taking something away that she loves and the wheel is huge, they can both run on there together. Thanks for all your help and putting my mind at rest ;D


----------

